# [QEMU] La compilation nécessite GCC 3

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Impossible de compiler QEMU car il faut GCC 3 :

```
>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/qemu-softmmu-0.9.1-r3:

 * qemu requires gcc-3 in order to build and work correctly

 * please compile it switching to gcc-3.

 * We are aware that qemu can guess a gcc-3 but this feature

 * could be harmful.
```

Il y a un bug ouvert à ce sujet mais pas vraiment de solution. Que me conseillez-vous ?

----------

## kwenspc

Bon encore une fois t'as pas cherchés 1 minute la solution. C'est un sujet HYPER rebattu. Tu connaitrais ta Gentoo tu aurais entendus parler des SLOT et de gcc-config... 

Et d'ailleurs si tu suivais un peu les nouvelles les versions plus récentes de qemu supportes gcc-4.x. En espérant que tu saches démasquer un paquet...

 :Neutral: 

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

waou...j'ai l'impression que ça sent le reproche....  :Question: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> waou...j'ai l'impression que ça sent le reproche.... 

 

C'est à dire que dans tous ses topics depuis 5/6 ans il fait toujours pareil, ou plus il ne fait rien... aucune recherche...

----------

